# can't mount fstab entries



## bluethundr (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello FreeBSD,

For some reason this /etc/fstab file:


```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad4s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad4s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad4s1e             /opt            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad4s1f             /usr            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad4s1d             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
192.168.1.250:/mnt/nas    /mnt/nas      nfs     defaults        0       0
192.168.1.251:/mnt/store /mnt/store     nfs     defaults        0       0
192.168.1.251:/mnt/home  /home          nfs     defaults        0       0
192.168.1.251:/mnt/store/web /var/www   nfs     defaults        0       0
```

is producing this error:


```
LBSD2# mount -a
fstab: /etc/fstab:8: Inappropriate file type or format
fstab: /etc/fstab:9: Inappropriate file type or format
fstab: /etc/fstab:10: Inappropriate file type or format
fstab: /etc/fstab:11: Inappropriate file type or format
```


It seems that it's complaining about the nfs mount type. But as far as I know this should be valid. Does anyone have any pointers on what may be going wrong here?

Regards!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you sure about using the literal "defaults" for options?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2011)

The 'defaults' option is used on Linux. Use rw (read-write) or ro (read-only). See fstab(5).


----------

